# Bleeding and cramps on day 18 of cycle = Early af?



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

Anyone ever have a 18 day cycle? (or less) The shortest cycle I've ever had is 26 days... but this month I had my af for 5 days and then about 6 days later had all signs of O'ing in terms of cm and cervix feel etc but no temp rise... Now a week later I have a high, softer, partly open cervix with quite a bit of brown blood w/ some red blood when I wipe and increasing cramps and just sick gross feeling (happy mothers day to me







)...

Anyone have an insight for me as to what might be going on?


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Ovulation bleeding.

I dont usually get it but this cycle when I got pregnant I did... not because I got pregnant of course... just randomly happened. Its odd, but it happens

If it was AF, your cervix should be low and firm, much like the tip of your nose. If its high and soft I would really say it sounds like you are about to ovulate or are ovulating.


----------



## OSTC (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaerynPearl* 
Ovulation bleeding.

I dont usually get it but this cycle when I got pregnant I did... not because I got pregnant of course... just randomly happened. Its odd, but it happens

If it was AF, your cervix should be low and firm, much like the tip of your nose. If its high and soft I would really say it sounds like you are about to ovulate or are ovulating.


When I read this I thought oh that makes sense! As I"ve been O'ing on or around day 19 since I had my first ppaf... Only today the bleeding is picking up (and turning more red when I wipe though its still not "flowing" really...







) a lot as is the pain... So maybe it is a early af? Which is weird b/c I don't always O, but then I don't have a period that month either... So I guess I'll wait and see how long it last and how bad the pain gets... I had a bad uterine infection right before I got pg w/ ds2 which had similar pain/spotting so if the pain starts getting really bad I'll go to the Dr & get checked out to make sure it's not that again I guess...


----------

